# Embarrassed Baxter/Awesome Yoda



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

He was so disappointed in me that he couldn't even look at me. Haha. He was not a very big fan of the new Yoda ears.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Dog cruelty.......dog cruelty........ eace:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Herzo said:


> Dog cruelty.......dog cruelty........ eace:


Hahaha. Yaaaaaa. He has been mad at me since. Haha. I do feel a little bit bad about it.


----------

